# Orange Lamasi Tips?



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Does anybody have some tips on breeding these frogs? I was wondering about the film canisters, black or white? Vertical, horizontal, 45 degree angle? Just basic breeding tips would be helpful.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Well, I have film cannisters in my viv but they seem to like the sides of my broms and they laid a clutch on a big leaf right in front of the door. The male is actually calling right now. They seem to like the temps about 75 to 77 for breeding, for me anyways. I also have them on a misting cycle of 4 times daily 1 minute after the lights come on two at 30sec mid day and 1 minute before the lights go out. They are housed in a 10g vert with heavy planting and tons of spots to hide. Also the have tons to eat, there is springtails in on on the substrare at all times. Hope that helps a little. It really seems there isn't anything I can do to keep them from breeding really.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a trio setup in a 24x18x24 exo. I have only had them for about 2 months but I acquired them as proven breeders. They have not laid in film cans nor have they deposited any tads in them. My film cans are at mostly 45 degrees some half filled some with more or less water. All of them are white film cans, there are 8 of them.
I know I have many tads in there though, because it seems that every time I actually see one of the adults, they have a tad on their back. I have found where 3 are so far, but there has got to be more. They have around 10 broms to use, so I am hoping once they get full, tadpoles will be deposited in the cans. But they prefer the broms thats for sure.

Thom O


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. Anyone else?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine lay mainly in film cannisters , color dosn't matter . The cannisters are placed parallel to the bottom . And if I don't pull the eggs they will raise them themselves . Mine are in a 20 high and raise the tads in a large ( 16"+tall ) billmea brom . They are very prolific breeders . once they started they haven't stopped .


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Ours ignore all the film canisters and lay all over the glass, especially along the rim of the tank (which is covered by the black rim so they are hard to see).


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i havnt had any luck breeding the 2 that i have.. i hear calling but no eggs for about 6 months so i just picked up 2 probabale females and added them to the 2 i already have to see if that stimulates some type of breeding and such and ill let you know what happens.. i have some film cans in the viv and they do hang out in the black ones and ignore the white ones. but they havn't left me any suprises yet.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Ok thank you all a lot this helps


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> i just picked up 2 probabale females


So you got them out from behind the tree fern huh


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I just moved some tanks around and looked behind the background of the exo, I found a bunch of different clutches of eggs all at different stages. Most clutches consisted of like 2-3 eggs. All of them were on the glass of the viv. I found another tadpole too. 
So a good tip: Don't let them behind the background! 

Thom O.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> So you got them out from behind the tree fern huh


complete demolition of the viv was required at the end of the meet to get the one out.

George


----------

